# Best treats



## pinkapache (Apr 29, 2010)

What treats do you find work best when you are a)training your horse for the show ring and b) for the show ring itself??

edited for spelling


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 29, 2010)

Dumor horse cookies from Tractor Supply. Horsie crack in a cookie that's scored to break it into three pieces. I buy the Apple & Carrot ones because the Molasses ones are very hard to break, and the Oatmeal ones have raisins in them, and you can't give raisins to dogs. My dogs LOVE them! They even try to steal them from the horses!

Lucy


----------



## disneyhorse (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think horses care much what sort of food they get. At home it's usually a stem or two of alfalfa hay.

At the show, if they are lucky, they get a little bit of their grain or StudMuffins. The Studmuffins are very molasses-y and messy in my pockets at the shows, but they are good for a picky horse.

Andrea


----------



## Becky (Apr 29, 2010)

My horses get Nicker Makers. They love those!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 29, 2010)

I buy a treat that is "vanilla flax" my guys LOVE it and I cannot hide a cookie anywhere without a lot of begging. THey will break into small pieces which are perfect for training treats and training to the bit.

I can look up who makes them if anybody is interested.


----------



## candycar (Apr 30, 2010)

I use animal crackers for almost all of my treating. They are cheap, break into small peices easily, hold up well in pockets and you can have 10-13 for about 100 callories. My girls love them


----------



## PennyLane (Apr 30, 2010)

Mine favor Nicker Makers too


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicker Makers. All the horses LOVE them.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 30, 2010)

I use Manna-Pro Bite Size Nuggets, the peppermint flavor. My horses loove them, and know when I have them in my pocket and when I don't.  They are a nice size for the Minis, but you can't break them up. They are easy to find too, can buy in large qauntities and are reasonably priced if you have a lot of horses or work on a budget! It's $8-9 for a 5lbs bag. I've found them at Tractor Supply, or the local tack shops.


----------



## Contessa (Apr 30, 2010)

I use 2 inch carrot sticks that I cut fresh everyday. I don't show but I do trick train and my minis will all but stand on their head for a carrot stick.


----------



## barbiedoll68346 (Apr 30, 2010)

Contessa said:


> I use 2 inch carrot sticks that I cut fresh everyday. I don't show but I do trick train and my minis will all but stand on their head for a carrot stick.


We use mini candy canes, they just love them. I leave the wrappers on for showing, all they do is hear the crinkle ofthe wrapper and they are excited. I buy them on clearance after Christmas.

Barb


----------



## shadyacersminis (May 1, 2010)

Nicker Makers!!!!!!!!!

I have yet to find a horse that dosent love them..... Huricane was so picky when he was a yearling, well, he still is... he wouldnt eat anything I tried but grain.... a lady that was showing at one of my first shows really liked him and asked me if she could give him a treat, I said sure, you can try, but he probably wont eat it, He is really picky... he took it and actually ate it, she said all of her minis love them and Ive been using them ever since which is 8 years now.....


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 1, 2010)

I have Rounders horse treats. They are cookie shaped and are molasses on the inside. My horses like them, I like them as they smell good and are less messy for show ring purposes. The only negative thing I have about them is the babies need something smaller to chew on, but other then that I love them.


----------



## TMR (May 1, 2010)

Oats and Honey granola bars by sunbelt. They are actually what I eat for breakfast and found out the horses love them. So now we share. LOL Easy to get too, just go to the grocery store.

Donna


----------



## lilnickers (May 1, 2010)

Good-N-Plenties, perfect size and no mess!

Also, LifeSavers(Wintergreen)


----------

